# señal electrica, y señal acustica en un piezoelectrico



## black_flowers (Abr 15, 2007)

holass de nuevo. Estoy intentando usar la señal de una alarma como entrada a un terminal de un pic para así iniciar un proceso. Dicha alarma cuando se activa emite una señal acústica que genera un altavoz piezoelectrico. A mi lo que me interesa es la forma de onda de la señal electrica que se transmite a ese piezoelectrico, y como no la puedo medir ya que es alterna y a muy alta frecuenci lo que he hecho es capturar con un programa de audio la señal acústica que es la que se ve en la foto. Entonces mi duda es si la señal sonora que produce el piezoeléctrico es proporcional en intensidad y es de la misma frecuencia que la señal electrica que lo hace sonar. Es decir si la señal acustica que se ve en la imagen es un espejo de la señal electrica que la produce. Tambien pongo un archivo audio con la grabación del sonido por si fuese necesario.

un saludo gracias x vuestra ayuda!!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 15, 2007)

Lo ideal en los piezo electricos es trabajar en la frecuencia de resonancia donde se consigue el máximo volumen y rendimiento. Si ademas se quiere aumentar todavia mas es necesario aumentar la tension.


----------



## black_flowers (Abr 16, 2007)

pero es la frecuencia de la señal electrica la misma que la frecuencia que la señal acústica? (es decir si la forma de onda que aparece arriba es la de la tensión)


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 16, 2007)

bueno esa señal tiene de todo, no se que decirte.

En principio la señal que deberias ver es la del pic ya que es la del generador y su impedancia es cero.

Si quieres conocer mejor el comportamiento del piezo busca uno de estos osciloscopios que tenga FFT o fast fourrier transformadorrm. 
El Pic lo programas para una señal cuadrada de por ejemplo 30hz.
Pones en serie una resistencia entre el pierzoelectrico y masa y mides la tension en la resistencia.
Si lo has echo bien veras unas oscilaciones amostiguadas esa es la frecuencia de resonancia del piezo, si aplicas la FFT lo veras claramente el comportamiento del piezoelectrico en todas las frecuencias.

La FFT muestra mucha mas información que un oscilograma normal, puedes ver pequeñas distorniones que eran invisibles, oscilaciones escondidas... Es un metodo moderno de ver señales y sacar mucha mas información 


frecuencia de la señal electrica la misma que la frecuencia que la señal acústica?
En principio no, la frecuencia electrica viene dada por el pic y la acustica viene dada por la suma de la señal del pic y la elasticidad del piezo, pero cuando esta en resonancia logas que se sumen la del piezo con la pic obteniendo mayor presion sonora.


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 17, 2007)

Por supuesto que la frecuencia de la señal acústica
es la misma de la señal eléctrica que excita al
elemento piezoeléctrico. No puede ser de otra forma.
Para detectarla debes hacer cuatro etapas:
1) Pasar la señal por un filtro paso banda centrado
    en la frecuencia de la señal de interes. El filtro
   puede tener ganancia si hace falta.
2) Convertir la señal a un nivel DC con un rectificador
    de diodo. Se calcula igual que el rectificador para
    una fuente DC, pero recordando que la señal ahora
    es de frecuencia mas alta.
3) Pasarla por un comparador analógico (LM311, por 
    ejemplo)     para que de una señal digital. Si hace falta, 
    agregar histéresis usando la configuración de disparador
   de Schmitt.
4) La salida del comparador la conetas a una patilla o pin
   del micrcontrolador que genere interrujpciones con
   flancos o cambios de nivel.

Algunos micrcontroladores tienen comparador interno
y te puedes ahorrar un componente externo. La salida
del rectificador la puedes poner a la entrada del convertidor
ADC, y monitorear el nivel. 

Saludos


----------



## black_flowers (Abr 17, 2007)

ok, veo que me has respondido ya lo del otro post, osea lo de generar la interrupcion al pic. Me gustaría saber si es necesario la etapa de filtrado y no sería suficiente con el rectificador (es decir hacerlo desde el paso 2) para obtener así la señal de contínua. Es decir que el rectificador actuaría como un filtro total de la tensión en alterna convirtiendola en contínua tal y como se hace en los rectificadores para alimentación. 

Resumiendo que no entiendo muy bien por qué hay que utilizar un filtro en la primera etapa

un saludo.


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 18, 2007)

El problema estaría en si algún ruido ambiental pudiese
activar tu sistema. Un rectificador es un dispositivo muy
grosero, ya que convierte en unipolar todo lo que sea mas 
lento que el diodo. Entonces un sonido muy fuerte en otra 
frecuencia o en otra banda, como un grito o el sonido de 
un aparato, podrían activar tu sistema. Ese es uno de los
mecanismos utilizados en las alarmas, por ejemplo.
Esa es la razon por la que los tonos de discado telefónico 
son realmente pares de frecuencias, para que sea CASI 
imposible que la voz humana o un MODEM pueda ser 
confundida.
Ese es un problema común en electrónica y sus ramas,
como la instrumentación y las telecomunicaciones, entre
otras: el de discernir entre todo lo que se mide, lo que
realmente importa y ser resistente a las señales falsas.
Algo que podrías hacer para que tu electrónica analógica
sea simple, es que el sonido enviado se un patrón de
pulsos. En ese caso no importaría tanto la frecuencia
como el tiempo entre pulsos consecutivos. 
Otro detalle. Los transductores piezoeléctricos, especialmente
a bajas frecuencias como 20kHz o 40kHz tienen un ancho de
banda pequeño. Puede usar dos elementos del mismo tipo
y el transductor receptor  sería en si un filtro paso banda.

Saludos


----------



## black_flowers (Abr 18, 2007)

muchas gracias por la explicación, en principio no tendría por qué haber ninguna interferencia ya que lo que voy a rectificar es la señal electrica de entrada. Pero lo consideraré ya que el piezoelectrico que utilizo tiene una especie de realimentación ya que funciona al mismo tiempo de altavoz y de microfono. Entonces en ese sentido sí que podría influír el ruido ambiental. haré un par de pruebas en principio sin el filtro y si luego veo que dá problemas pues habrá que añadir el filtro. 

muchas gracias!!


----------

